# Vaejovis Confusus care?



## cheeky (Jun 27, 2011)

Ken the Bug Guy has some V. Confusus for a good price but I know nothing about them. Can somebody please tell me the care fot these guys? Such as are they communal, how to house them, temps and humidity, breeding, activity level, and venom potency.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 27, 2011)

Basically emulate their natural environment. 

Sand/peat/dirt mix. I'm told they can be readily found in moister environments or where its shady and cool. I have a spinigerus and I keep it room temp or higher and mist it once a week. It's done fine and been very squirrely.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 27, 2011)

gromgrom said:


> Basically emulate their natural environment.
> 
> Sand/peat/dirt mix. I'm told they can be readily found in moister environments or where its shady and cool. I have a spinigerus and I keep it room temp or higher and mist it once a week. It's done fine and been very squirrely.


YUP

I ordered some_ V. spinigerus_ and got sent 3 free  _Vaejovis Confusus _. Easy care. I just have mine in sand ( they like to dig ), rocks, dried out cactus skeletons. occasional mist.  mine are really fast and feisty, fun to watch.. Named one of them spaz cuz hes just insane haha


----------



## cheeky (Jun 27, 2011)

Ok. So just sand/peat, keep em warm, and give some hides and they will be happy?


----------



## StreetTrash (Jun 27, 2011)

Basically.  These are the majority of what I find here when I go hunting.  I keep all of mine at room temp, give them water once or twice a week, and feed them a couple small crickets every week or so.  All of them are doing excellent.  One appears to be gravid, and basks all the time.  I usually find them under rocks on dirt.  Not sand, but dirt, so I mix a bit of clay, coco fiber and sand together for a more dirt like consistency.  They are quite nervous and will sting readily, so watch your fingers!


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 27, 2011)

cheeky said:


> Ok. So just sand/peat, keep em warm, and give some hides and they will be happy?


They'll be just cheeky


----------



## cheeky (Jun 27, 2011)

Haha, nice pun


----------



## praetorian2150 (Jun 27, 2011)

hey cheeky, do these guys climb at all?


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 27, 2011)

praetorian2150 said:


> hey cheeky, do these guys climb at all?


no, not on plastic surfaces anyways... just wood. I even leave their containers open when I feed, they can't even scale a 1in high container.


----------



## cheeky (Jun 27, 2011)

So how big do the get?


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 28, 2011)

cheeky said:


> So how big do the get?


This thread should answer all ur questions:}


http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=159456


----------



## cheeky (Jun 28, 2011)

Great. One last thing. How do i care for the tiny slings. I do not have acesss to fruit flies, so i have no clue what to do


----------



## compnerd7 (Jun 28, 2011)

pre-killed small crickets.

pin head crickets.

http://www.buyfruitflies.com/shop_culturekit.html


----------



## cheeky (Jun 28, 2011)

If i cannot get pinheads, would a cricket ripped in half work, or like a large cricket drumstick (like you would do with a very small Tarantula sling?)


----------

